

Who owns the real life billboards on Google Street View? - muratmutlu
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2010/02/who-owns-the-real-life-billboards-on-google-street-view/

======
ghurlman
I think the key here would also involve the branding of the billboard: most
boards have the board owner's branding along the bottom, be it CBS,
ClearChannel, or one of the regional players. I can't imagine the board owners
would be OK with having their brand listed next to board content they didn't
clear or control.

------
Newky
This may seem naive, but is this the most effective advertising?

The only use case for street view I have seen so far is Navigation at a deeper
level than Maps and the "ooh theres my house" wow factor.

I fail to see how advertising on billboards in this manor is more effective
than google adwords below the street view. To me it would seem more clearer
and readable than a "photoshopped" (for want of a better word) advert into a
photographed billboard.

~~~
nopinsight
For many scenes in Street View, the in-scene advertisements will be much more
prominent that those outside the frame.

~~~
Newky
I agree that in scenes such as Times Square or Piccadilly Circus where there
is a lot of advertisement real estate, this would be a more prominent
solution, but for the vast majority of places (take for example a highway or
some sort of country road?). A popup advertisement (I'm not in favor of them),
as seen on YouTube or some Android Applications seem's more effective.

------
andrewcooke
OK, so how can this be filtered? I wonder how much effort they will put into
making the billboards appear "real". If they don't care too much then it may
be possible to detect them automatically. Or maybe the best approach is to
write a general filter that recognise and filters billboards whether they are
modified or not.

------
gyom
They could put advertisements wherever they wanted. They're not limited to
piggy-back on real-life billboards.

Theoretically, they could cover the sides of buildings with advertisements,
but it would kinda suck if all that augmented reality had to offer was
advertisement everywhere.

------
StavrosK
Why do any of the billboard owners have any say about what happens to photos
of the billboards? If I take a photo of a billboard, can't I do whatever the
hell I please with it, including photoshop another poster on it? Why is this
even an issue?

